

Invasion of the Robot Teachers - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/03/invasion-of-the-robot-teachers-video/

======
jimbokun
Once robots are smart enough to replace human teachers, is there really even
any need to require children to go to school anymore?

The (political) reason for compulsory education is to prepare young people to
enter the work force. At the point that a robot is equivalent to a human
teacher, doesn't that indicate that the singularity is upon us and almost all
work can be performed as well or better by machines?

Considering that this is posted on "singularityhub," I am surprised that they
did not address this possibility.

Of course, the fact that these current robots seem more a novelty than some
significant improvement in education might have something to do with that
oversight.

------
rubidium
"Online videos can coach you in defensive driving, Rosetta Stone will teach
you almost any language without ever having to meet another human, and I’m
constantly learning new writing tips from Clippy."

... that's sarcasm, right? I sure hope it is.

------
johnohara
_While each of these robots are far behind the capabilities of a human
instructor, they showcase the potential for advanced automation in education.
Give these guys some time, and you could see robot teachers become a staple of
the classroom._

All you need to know from this lecture along with a nice metal-flake paint job
and some tinted glass.

